# Terrova 80 vs 101 vs 112 #



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey fellas looking for some guidance. I am putting a terrova with us2 and link system on my rig this year. I currently have a 24 volt setup with a charger in the front of my 20 ft crestliner I also have a 9.9 pro kicker on the back. My question, is it worth it to upgrade to 36 volt system and go with a 101 or 112 terrova. I have a ray marine autopilot hooked to kicker motor also. Will the 80 # last all day on Erie ? Will the 101 last all day. My kicker works great just lookin to fine tune some speed and navigation isssues. Thanks for advice


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Based on the type of boat you have and the lake that you're fishing I'd go with the higher thrust motor. Generally, there is no place to hide from the wind on Erie, and your boat has a lot of free board area. Actually I'd go with the highest thrust I could get. IMO it's always better to have more power than you need, than to have less power than you need. Especially on a lake like Erie.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

101 will work great you'll love it I never run out of power. Running the kicker with a 80 is doable but batteries will get run down much easier


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

My 80 gets me through the day. If you utilize your kicker you should have no problems with the juice running out. But if you have the dough just get the 101.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's a room issue also. If I go with the 101 I will need room for the third battery also.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Chillaxin1 said:


> It's a room issue also. If I go with the 101 I will need room for the third battery also.


If you're going with the 101, you might as well go with the 112... 3 batteries either way. I honestly believe you will be disappointed with the 80, and wish you went bigger. If you can swing the price and find the room for a 3rd battery, do it and don't wonder "what if" down the road.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks fellas. 112 it is .


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I knew south carolina was good to you! Hell might as well go one step farther and get that new 621 we all dream of


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Thanks fellas. 112 it is .



Who makes a 112?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Who makes a 112?


Minn kota. New at ICAST last summer/fall.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol. I've been planning on that terrova for a while, but that makes it easier.


----------

